# Toolbox or Safety talk info.



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have any good links or information on safety or toolbox talks?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is one I use
http://safetytoolboxtalks.com/home


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nowadays, most of companies show that importance of safety for employees. Safety Toolbox talk provides proper training to safeguard against the hazards. It's really effective.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Our company will start using the safe start program after the 1st of the year. 

http://www.safestart-safetrack.com/general.htm


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

jackson26 said:


> Nowadays, most of companies show that importance of safety for employees. Safety Toolbox talk provides proper training to safeguard against the hazards. It's really effective.


IDK about all companies but at the shop I work for it seems they want us to work safe as long as it wont cost them too much $$. If it would then do whatever it takes to get it done fast cheap and easy.

Example: On a job this summer we had a gutter melt system to install, the foreman and safety director decided that the JW needed to use a boom lift to access the gutter. Harness up and tie off to the boom, exit the boom (still tied to it) and walk the gutter to install the cabling. Not the best way, but not too bad. Then there was a higher part that would not allow the JW to be tied to the lift while in the gutter. "Saftey directors" advice?...... Climb into the gutter without being tied off and get it done, but do it on a Saturday since OSHA doesn't usually patrol on Saturdays!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've noticed that the navy posts safety info right above urinals, and it is suprisingly effective at conveying the information. Of course, when it "needs to get done now", safety be damned.


----------

